# Online Trading Account (forex, equities, futures, etc) allowed?



## Leverette515 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am a part-time online stock trader in the US and will be moving to Dubai soon with my husband. I'm having a hard time finding good information about American online trading usage in Dubai and if there are any restrictions there (I apologize if there's already a thread on this... I looked and couldn't find one that was still an open thread). 

Does anyone do any trading (forex, equities, futures, etc)? If so, what platform do you use in Dubai? I currently use TD Ameritrade and ThinkorSwim. Anyone else use that one and had problems?

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

hi,
i used to have an account at TD Ameritrade and they aske me to close it
ask before you come to dubai

did one course but love to learn , can you please advice about the best way to lear, books, internet


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

No issues. You can continue to trade with your US online broking account from here.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i answered another one of your posts just now but we use interactive brokers. no issues. love it. and my husband and i have joint ownership of the account.


----------



## Leverette515 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for the feedback! I may have more questions once I get there, but at this stage that was my most pressing.


----------



## thetravelmanic (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to online trading and I would like to know how to trade on the NYSE and other exchanges in America. When I tried to do this from Dubai, it wouldn't let me as I have to live in the USA. What platform does other people use? Or what is the best way to begin trading from Dubai?
Does anyone know any good virtual trading platforms to get started to learn?


----------

